# RIP :( :(



## Hyatt101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh my word, I just found out that my dog attacked my rabbit, lily, and killed her. I can't seem to grasp it. She was my most beloved rabbit; I loved her so much. And now, with everything going on with Taz, I feel like the worst bunny owner ever! I'm crying my eyes out as I write this, I just can't believe this happened. What do I do?


----------



## Apebull (Oct 8, 2012)

ray: I don't know what to say but I'm sorry and please please please don't blame yourself.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 8, 2012)

Oh NO! I'm so sorry to hear this-it would be so shocking and I don't think anyone of us could easily process it. But please, as April said, Don't blame yourself. You couldn't have known this was going to happen.
RIP lil' Lily, Binky Free at the bridge :rainbow:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear this.  RIP Lilly. Don't blame yourself PLEASEE!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Oct 9, 2012)

*I'm soo sorry for your loss!! RIP Lily!! Don't blame yourself, it happens.*


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 9, 2012)

Omg so sorry this happened so soon after the issues with taz. Don't blame yourself. Binky free lily!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 9, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear of Lilly's passing. You do need to make doubly sure that the canine in question never gets another opportunity. Our small dog is a Great Dane, so there is absolutely no interaction between bunnies and dogs her.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## MrBunBunandMe (Oct 9, 2012)

Sad case. Pray and grieve as you may. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 9, 2012)

Needless to say I'm infuriated with the dog. I will do everything to make sure it doesn't happen again, and i'm going to talk to everyone to make sure the dog stays on leash!


----------



## HEM (Oct 9, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear about Lily
Binky free Lily


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Lily will be missed by our family! She and I had an especially close bond; she didn't really trust anyone else, I was the only one who could hold her, the only one who first held her newborns, and I'll miss my little friend! RIP Lily


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 9, 2012)

I really do feel that I am partially to blame though. I could have improved their cages; its something that I have been meaning to do, and I could've tried to block off the barn better. Thank you everyone, but I do think I have to take at least part of the blame.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 9, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Lily. It is especially hard when the loss is sudden and when we feel we could have done things differently. Guilt is always part of the grieving process but please forgive yourself when you can...you gave her all your love and would have done anything to protect her if you could. My heart goes out to you...what a painful situation for you. Again, I'm so sorry. And now she's at peace.

Binkie Free, dear Lily!!!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------

